# venison ham



## salmonclubber (Dec 4, 2005)

hi everyone

i am doing my first venison ham today 15 pound blacktail deer hind leg   i baught a brown sugar ham kit from lem products i injected with brown sugar brine and put in a brine for 6 days and put in the smoker hopefully it will turn out ok never done this before 
salmonclubber


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 5, 2005)

hello everyone the ham turned out great took around 15 hours to cook at 225 in the GOSM will make great sandwichs i am taking 2 to work today the only thing is i ran out of propane during the last few mineutes of cooking and i changed tanks just got done lighting it up started to turn temp down when the phone rang ansered the phone forgot about the smoker and the last 5 defgrees cooked on about 3 mineutes cause i left the smoker on at 400 degrees anyway it turned out for the first ham it was pretty good


----------



## monty (Dec 5, 2005)

Good thing I live alone! Don't have to explain the slobber on the keyboard!  :oops: 
Congratulations on a successful smoke!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2005)

Now that is a good looking piece of Venison you got there salmonclubber. I can see myself enjoying a center cut of that ham sitting alongside a couple of eggs and some hashbrowns.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 6, 2005)

Man oh man!!! That looks wonderful!

What time should I be there for breakfast?!? :P


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 8, 2005)

hi all now that i have had a few day to try the ham it was real juicy and tender i think it should have been in the brine for another day or maybe two it taste good but i think it should have had more of the ham flavor but i dont know if soaking it for another two days would have given it more flavor or if i should have put it in a stronger brine  it was the first and only ham i have done so 
taste good should have been excelent the color was good as well as good looks clear through  to the bone tender and moist  almost juicy nice smoke flavor 
over all i think it was a sucsess 
happy holidays everyone
salmonclubber


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 8, 2005)

Congrats Clubber!  Nice job!

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!

Jeff


----------



## mikeold (Dec 8, 2005)

Man that looks good!!! That's definately on my list of to try's. Nice Job!!

Mike


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2005)

Those pictures look awesome.

Did you let it soak in the brine or did you inject the brine into the meat?


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 30, 2005)

hello cheech
yes i soaked it in a brine i baught a ham kit from lem products it cost around $13.00 i injected it with some brine and soaked it for 5-6 days put in the smoker it turned out great you guys have a great new year
salmonclubber


----------

